# SOS HELP with Lasagna



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 13, 2015)

HELP!!!
I have two pans of Lasagna that I put together yesterday, parked in the refrigerator until about an hour and a half before we serve.
The directions on the Barilla Lasagna Noodles box directs to cook the cold pan for 60 minutes, but then for the "just made up pan" it says to bake covered for 20 minutes and then top with the last layer of cheeses....
So with that said, would I still add that last layer of cheese at the last 10 minutes?

 I've never cooked lasagna this way before... can ya tell?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 13, 2015)

Yup!

Depending an the size of the pan I would allow 90 minutes for baking the cold lasagna and 20-30 minutes to allow it time to rest before serving.

I put all the cheese on at the beginning and then cover the pan with foil bake it and remove the foil for the last 15 minutes to brown the cheese


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 13, 2015)

So Aunt Bea, would say 20 minutes be enough time to rest while I make the garlic bread do ya think?


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 13, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> Yup!
> 
> Depending an the size of the pan I would allow 90 minutes for baking the cold lasagna and 20-30 minutes to allow it time to rest before serving.
> 
> I put all the cheese on at the beginning and then cover the pan with foil bake it and remove the foil for the last 15 minutes to brown the cheese


 
Yep, this is exactly how I would bake it, too. I've always added all the ingredients at once, then take the top off the last 10 or 15 min for the cheese to brown.  I'd probably take the lasagna out of the fridge for 30 minutes before putting it in the oven though, just to make sure the inside gets nice and hot before the outer edges get too crispy.


----------



## mlyyates (Dec 13, 2015)

I agree with Bea. The difference is I add the last layer of cheese in the last  10-15 minutes.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 13, 2015)

Cheryl, that might be a good idea too!
Our guest just called to ask what he could bring, 
and he got the ETA wrong, but I couldn't correct him, so....
QUICK! Come on DH, get dressed!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 13, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> So Aunt Bea, would say 20 minutes be enough time to rest while I make the garlic bread do ya think?[/QUOTE?
> 
> 20 minutes, 30 minutes, another glass of wine or two, it's all good!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 13, 2015)

I always put cold lasagna in the oven when I turn it on, so they preheat together. And I also cover it with foil, with the cheese layer on top, till the last 15 minutes. It will happily wait while you make the garlic bread


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 13, 2015)

BAHAHA!  I just hope I have enough wine...
I wasn't sure what to get, so I have a bottle of white, a bottle of red
a six pack of regular as well as light beer... and DH doesn't drink; not sure what his buddy drinks, so... more for me


----------



## msmofet (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## CarolPa (Dec 16, 2015)

I have such a hard time getting DH to let things rest.  He always asks "Is it tired?"  No matter how early I make dinner, he wants to eat it the minute it comes out of the oven.  I guess that's a compliment to my cooking, but it's annoying when the sauce from the lasagne runs all over the pan, or the meatloaf crumbles when he cuts it.  Even if the sides aren't done yet, he will eat the meat by itself.  Anyone have a straight jacket I can borrow?  LOL


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 16, 2015)

CarolPa said:


> I have such a hard time getting DH to let things rest.  He always asks "Is it tired?"  No matter how early I make dinner, he wants to eat it the minute it comes out of the oven.  I guess that's a compliment to my cooking, but it's annoying when the sauce from the lasagne runs all over the pan, or the meatloaf crumbles when he cuts it.  Even if the sides aren't done yet, he will eat the meat by itself.  Anyone have a straight jacket I can borrow?  LOL





I think that's a male thing!
the straight jacket is for me though


----------



## IrinaUrsu (Oct 7, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Kaneohegirlinaz said:
> 
> 
> > So Aunt Bea, would say 20 minutes be enough time to rest while I make the garlic bread do ya think?[/QUOTE?
> ...


----------



## Bigjim68 (Oct 7, 2016)

*Lasagna wine*



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> BAHAHA!  I just hope I have enough wine...
> I wasn't sure what to get, so I have a bottle of white, a bottle of red
> a six pack of regular as well as light beer... and DH doesn't drink; not sure what his buddy drinks, so... more for me



IMO, Lasagna falls solidly in the red wine category.  Chianti preferable.

Too much going on for white.  And too sweet for beer.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 9, 2016)

Bigjim68 said:


> IMO, Lasagna falls solidly in the red wine category.  Chianti preferable.
> 
> Too much going on for white.  And too sweet for beer.



The only thing to sweet for beer is ice cream.  Beer pairs very well with any savory dish.  IMHO of course.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 9, 2016)

Any color wine you enjoy will be fine.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm in lyndalou's camp.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 9, 2016)

yeah, I realized the other day, I am not a wine snob, or beer or any sort of adult beverage actually.  
Red, white, rose, sparkling, cheap, expensive (free is best  )...
served with fish, meat-red or white, pasta, dessert or all by it's self is okey-dokey by me!
I do prefer microbrew or homebrew beers as well as dark or full bodied beer.
I tried a new beer for me the other day out at lunch...
https://www.prescottbrewingcompany.com/our-brews/new-on-tap/54-achocolypse
oh my!
very rich and deep, I know that I could never drink more than one


----------



## erehweslefox (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't think any lasagna I have ever made was harmed by too much cheese.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 16, 2016)

Love lasagna, unfortunately have not found a recipe for one or two servings.  But this thread reminds me of when, as a family of 4 kids, 2 adults, I would make it occasionally (time required and cheese $$ made it an occasional dish). 

So I made it one day, took it from the oven to let it "rest".  Went to the family room - the show they were all watching was about 10 minutes to finish - perfect! The lasagna was resting the garlic bread was wrapped in foil in the oven - perfect.
Show finished, we all went upstairs to eat.  There was our German Shepherd standing on the table gulping down the last of the lasagna.  

PB & J anyone? with garlic bread?
and how the .***. did she eat that HOT lasagna without blistering her tongue and throat!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 16, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Love lasagna, unfortunately have not found a recipe for one or two servings.  But this thread reminds me of when, as a family of 4 kids, 2 adults, I would make it occasionally (time required and cheese $$ made it an occasional dish).
> 
> So I made it one day, took it from the oven to let it "rest".  Went to the family room - the show they were all watching was about 10 minutes to finish - perfect! The lasagna was resting the garlic bread was wrapped in foil in the oven - perfect.
> Show finished, we all went upstairs to eat.  There was our German Shepherd standing on the table gulping down the last of the lasagna.
> ...



I htink I would have scolded the dog resolutely, then turned to the crew and said; "I heard they eat dog in china."  I then would have probably offered grilled cheese, or the famous pancakes with sausage or bacon, or both.

seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 16, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Love lasagna, unfortunately have not found a recipe for one or two servings.  But this thread reminds me of when, as a family of 4 kids, 2 adults, I would make it occasionally (time required and cheese $$ made it an occasional dish).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  Dogs are amazing people!  Very talented!

Dragn, have you tried crockpot lasagna?  You can make as much or as little as you want.  Very easy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 16, 2016)

I made single servings of lasagna for my FIL when we made him freezer meals. I made my lasagna sauce (about a gallon - we kept some at home and took some with us to Michigan to make his meals there) and layered it with cheese and partially cooked sheets of lasagna noodles cut to fit in mini loaf pans. 

For me, making the sauce is so time-consuming, I can't imagine doing that for just one or two servings. Here's my recipe, if you're interested: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/tnt-lasagna-45084.html


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 16, 2016)

Well, guiltily, I have to admit, when I saw her standing on the table and the dish almost empty, I could only think of only two things...  1. the $$ that went into it.  Not what I was going to feed the family...  2. how her tongue and throat must be burning...   my bad!

I also envisioned her hearing us coming up the stairs and trying to gulp even faster to get it all in before we arrived!

Thanks Dawg, I'll check out a slow cooker one! 
and thanks to you too GG. will get on it right after I can start breathing again...  


man this pneumonia has broken but is dragn (pun! haha) on close to a month now. Debilitating. My daughter's litany has been, 'wait til I leave then cough yourself inside out and die' 'please don't do it on my watch!' LOL!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 16, 2016)

You can also doctor up jarred sauce.  We like Emeril's Kicked-Up sauce, and I may add some crushed black olives, mushrooms, maybe some fried onions, a bit of fried burger or Italian sausage.  Or you can just use it plain.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 16, 2016)

Lasagna for two?
How about Lasagna Roll Ups?
There's tons of recipes out there ... just make your
favorite recipe (I use jarred sauce alot of times) but instead of layering, 
roll and place in a small casserole; 
proceed as usual.
Personally, I make up several small pans
of lasagna at once for the freezer (or to share with neighbors).

I like those small-ish aluminum pans with the cardboard covers
for this. They can go from freezer straight to the oven.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 16, 2016)

K-girl, lasagna rollups are a great idea.  I made some a few years back, they freeze well, and I'd dig out a few at a time.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 16, 2016)

I also make lasagnas in disposable loaf pans.  They happen to be just the right size for Barilla's lasagna sheets.  The recipe I use makes three loaf pans.  I freeze them uncooked.  

As a matter of fact, I'm due for another batch.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 16, 2016)

You really made me think Andy!
Once I have my deep freeze back (the beginning of December)
that's what I'm doin' !! 
I'll be cookin' up a storm then, boy!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 16, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> K-girl, lasagna rollups are a great idea.  I made some a few years back, they freeze well, and I'd dig out a few at a time.



uhhh, in a white sauce!
I'm likin' that idea of the aluminum loaf pans for Lasagna Roll Up!
Great Size for two folks and easy to freeze.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 16, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> K-girl, lasagna rollups are a great idea. I made some a few years back, *they freeze well, and I'd dig out a few at a time.*


 
Same here. I never would have thought they'd freeze so well, but they do.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 17, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> You can also doctor up jarred sauce.  We like Emeril's Kicked-Up sauce, and I may add some crushed black olives, mushrooms, maybe some fried onions, a bit of fried burger or Italian sausage.  Or you can just use it plain.



You can, of course. I generally only make lasagna once a year, for DH's birthday, so I make it the way I've been making it for 30+ years. It's special for us


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 17, 2016)

We went today to check out our new homes progress and there is a "dollar" store on the frontage road leading into our new place. So I thought I'd stop to peak if they had my rectangular aluminum pans, AND THEY HAD THEM!!!
Couldn't be happier, now I can shared with our upstairs landlord's... I made WAY too much Kalua Pig and Cabage tonight for dinner ... 





[file photo, I didn't make the lomi salmon tonight]
and I think I'll share with them tomorrow for their long day at work.


----------



## erehweslefox (Oct 18, 2016)

I dunno where I got these, I think from sir King Arthur Flour? or Vermont Country store but I have two pyrex pans that are kind of perfect for a one off lasagna. Well goodness they say they are not good for oven, I will reserve the link, but anchorhocking has given me small pans in the past.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 18, 2016)

erehweslefox said:


> I dunno where I got these, I think from sir King Arthur Flour? or Vermont Country store but I have two pyrex pans that are kind of perfect for a one off lasagna. Well goodness they say they are not good for oven, I will reserve the link, but anchorhocking has given me small pans in the past.



I thought Pyrex was always oven safe. What else would you do with a Pyrex pan but bake? It seems very strange. 

I just bought an anchor hocking triple spout one cup measuring cup that says it cannot be used in the microwave. I love it and I have a Pyrex one cup so alls good. It's perfect for making dressing in. LOL


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 18, 2016)

+1, msmofet....I can't imagine Pyrex bakeware cautioning *against* oven use. 

Fox, I have some older (before the formula change) and newer Pyrex bakeware, and have never had a problem with either for baking.  I wouldn't put any glassware under a broiler though, and also avoid sudden temperature changes.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> +1, msmofet....I can't imagine Pyrex bakeware cautioning *against* oven use.
> 
> Fox, I have some older (before the formula change) and newer Pyrex bakeware, and have never had a problem with either for baking.  I wouldn't put any glassware under a broiler though, and also avoid sudden temperature changes.



I've read Pyrex labels that told you not to BROIL but never not to bake.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 18, 2016)

Pyrex used to be renowned for using borosilicate glass which resisted expansion and contraction due to temperature.  It did not shatter when placed under a broiler, or over a gas flame.  It was used extensively in labs, where beakers, and test tubes were exposed to flame.  Pyrex also made cookware from the same glass.  Anchor-Hocking, and other glass bakeware companies used, and still use tempered soda-glass.

Tempered glass is more resistant to mechanical shock, but is highly susceptible to shattering due to thermal shock.  Pyrex changed the glass they use for kitchen cookware to tempered glass, and so is the same as Anchor-Hocking and the rest.  It is no longer safe for use with direct flame.  I even had a chafing dish, that came with little sterno-type fuel cans.  I was using it and it shattered on me.

For true borosilicate glass cookware,  check out Arcuisine Elegance, which is made in France but also sold in the U.S. for about $29  I'm sure there are other brands out there as well.

So, Pyrex is no longer the very safe, and highly usable glass cookware that it once was.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 23, 2016)

When my step daughter was a teen, I used to make up my lasagne the night before and refrigerate it to be baked the next day.  She could put it in the oven when she got home from school and it would be baked and rested by the time DH and I got home from work.  One day I came home and right away I could see the marks on the side of the pan, indicating that she did not remove the plastic wrap before baking it!  LOL  From then on, my note always said "Please *remove the plastic wrap *from the lasagne pan and bake it at 350, for 45 min."


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 23, 2016)

msmofet said:


> I thought Pyrex was always oven safe. *What else would you do with a Pyrex pan but bake?* It seems very strange.
> 
> L




Jello salads and other refrigerated desserts?   I have never trusted glass in the oven.  My mother always used metal baking pans, and so do I.


----------

